# Father's Day Gift



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

After watching DH work up one too many sweats, I decided to buy him an Atwood 3500 electric jack for Father's Day.







I ordered this morning and it's already been shipped. I am one of those people that refuses to gives gifts on any day except the day of the actual occasion, but I'm thinking about breaking the rule this time. We're going camping this Thursday - Sunday so I'm very tempted to give it to him Thursday morning. I think I'd feel too guilty watching him sweat it out knowing what I had for him at home


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice he is going to LOVE that!!







Great Father's Day Gift.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You'll certainly give it to him whenever you wish but







I'd wait 'till Sunday morning .... then he can do the mod right there at the CG and use it for the 1st time on Father's Day! AND he can make all the other camping dads jealous of just how wonderful a family he has.....
















If you do that tho' - - - you may want to be REAL busy doing something else while he's setting the jack on Thursday.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with Wolfie


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I agree with Wolfie


 Yeah what he said!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You'll certainly give it to him whenever you wish but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did think about doing that







So is it really true - that it can easily be put on in 10-15 minutes? Would I need to make sure that he has any special tools w/him?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Eric&Lesley said:


> I did think about doing that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He will just have to remove and replace 3 bolts and wire it to the battery. I remember running to the hardware store for 2 battery connectors. When dh attached those, he used heat shrink tubing for the connectors and also sautered the wires inside the connectors. If your TT is accessible, find a rachet that fits the existing bolts on the manual jack (he will reuse those) some electrical tape, a wire stripper and crimper, some wire/zip ties to fasten the loose wiring to the frame...that should get him by until you get back from your trip.

Did I forget anything??


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

[/quote]

So is it really true - that it can easily be put on in 10-15 minutes? Would I need to make sure that he has any special tools w/him?
[/quote]

Call me a hopeless romantic, but a couple years ago I gave my DW one for Mother's day.
(Now I'm not saying whose job it was to crank the trailer jack up and down....







but we will let that go for the moment)

Anyway, I gave it to her on Sunday and put it on at the CG. On our TT, I did have to file out the opening on the trailer bracket slightly to allow it to fit. I'm not sure if your TT would have the same issue or not. I brought a moto-tool to the CG with me in anticipation of having to enlarge the opening (I read about maybe needing to enlarge the opening on an older Outbackers thread - you might do a search for it) but a set of files would work too with a little more effort.

I also had my set of wrenches with me to remove the old jack and install the new one. The whole install took about 20 minutes.

One other thing I recall, on my TT the electrical wire from the new jack going to the battery was "just" long enough. By running it straight from the jack, under the propane cover, and direct to the battery I could get it to connect. We used it that way at the CG, but a couple weeks later I went back and spliced an extension to the wire and re-routed it along the trailer frame.

Oh, and I learned (the hard way







) that if you are running the jack in one direction and want to go the other way - let the jack come to a complete stop before reversing it. When I switched directly from raising to lowering - the built-in fuse blew.









A quick trip to the auto parts store for spare fuses followed. We now carry spares with us.

Hope you like yours. One of the best mods I have made for the minimal effort it took to install it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also had to file mine a little, probably just the paint off of the lower hole.

Also you will need enuf wood to support the tongue to remove the jack. The stabilizers are not strong enuf.

You give it to him, he will figure out a way of getting it on


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> You give it to him, he will figure out a way of getting it on


Exactly! Well said John


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

EXCELLENT! The best money that can be spent on any TT. Easy to install. He will LOVE it. If only my DW would buy me things like that. Maybe you and her could get together for some lessons.


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

Boy that sounds good...

I'm a Dad... I have a 29BHS... Logically, I think I deserve one too. 
I think I'll drop some hints. Where did you buy it?

Thanks!


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Just did mine, same unit.

20 minute job.

He will love it, I do.

Worth every penny.









Good Luck!

Russ


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

thunderbird said:


> Boy that sounds good...
> 
> I'm a Dad... I have a 29BHS... Logically, I think I deserve one too.
> I think I'll drop some hints. Where did you buy it?
> ...


I shopped around and found it a ebay rv store - brand new of course. Anyway, shipping and all it was $239. Cheaper than CW or any other places I checked with. Good luck with your hint dropping


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Boy that sounds good...
> 
> I'm a Dad... I have a 29BHS... Logically, I think I deserve one too.
> I think I'll drop some hints. Where did you buy it?
> ...


I shopped around and found it a ebay rv store - brand new of course. Anyway, shipping and all it was $239. Cheaper than CW or any other places I checked with. Good luck with your hint dropping








[/quote]

Well, I've been hinting for other stuff... 20 plus years and I'm still hinting. So I searched around and found your ebay seller. Shipped today, Hope it's here by the weekend.

Happy Father's Day to me!... and thanks for the tip and the nudge!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Eric&Lesley said:


> After watching DH work up one too many sweats, I decided to buy him an Atwood 3500 electric jack for Father's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy 2 and send one my way....







What a great gift
















Thor


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Eric&Lesley said:


> After watching DH work up one too many sweats, I decided to buy him an Atwood 3500 electric jack for Father's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mabe you could just put the instructions in a card for the early present but not give him the lift until Sun. this way he can plan and pack tools accordingly







.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok, I couldn't wait two more days & I gave the DH his Father's Day Gift today.....







I am so not good at keeping presents a secret. I got him the Atwood 3500 as well.








I think I did good he really likes it.







Lesley I think your DH will like it as well.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Ok, I couldn't wait two more days & I gave the DH his Father's Day Gift today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*THAT'S IT!!!!!*
I'm charging you double for the next therapy session !!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Ok, I couldn't wait two more days & I gave the DH his Father's Day Gift today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*THAT'S IT!!!!!*
I'm charging you double for the next therapy session !!!
[/quote]

I know I know







I just couldn't help it .....I had to give it to him.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I know I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're just alike Tami...I wouldn't be able to wait either


----------

